

Ask HN: Serious 2010's Ruby on Rails vs Django opinions? - wslh

I am currently planning to build a simple SaaS site (on the web front imagine something like http://www.campaignmonitor.com/).
Since both Django and Rails are moving fast and previous comparisons get old quickly I am searching for up to date comparisons based on features + speed of development.<p>Thanks
======
dan_manges
I would recommend going with whichever language you're more proficient with.
That way when you run into something that the framework can't handle for you,
you'll be able to work through the problem more efficiently.

~~~
wslh
Thanks dan, but the language is not the issue, imagine that we have the same
level of knowledge in python & ruby.

------
mtarnovan
I don't know about Django, but take my advice and don't use Rails 3 just yet.
It's not ready (for development mind you, albeit for production).

------
tomkinstinch
There are still more Python libraries out there than there are Ruby libraries.

